# loading tires



## john330 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello, just wanted to know if anyone could help me with the proper way to load the rear tires on my international 330?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What kind of fluid were you planning on using to fill the tires? 

Here are few links to give you some idea of what all is involved. 

Hydroinflation Procedure for Fluid Ballast 

Quick Fill Tractor Tire Attachment 

In past years most used calcium chloride which is the heaviest ballast fluid but it is VERY corrosive and toxic to vegetation if spilled. Tubing the tire first avoids most if not all of the corrosion problem unless you have a puncture or flat. 

Many dealers use windshield washer fluid or the same thing more or less called Rim Gard. 

Some folks just lay the tire flat and break one tire beed and pour the fluid into the tire and reseal/reseat the tire beed. 

The above linked adaptor makes it real easy to load the tires using plane old water. 

I am sure other will jump in with some good suggestions as well.


----------



## john330 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I will look at these sites because I know nothing about this and my tractor now has no kind of weight and it spins more than anything else.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

What Chief forgot to mention is the reason for using Calcium Chloride and other additives. The ballast is sufficient with just water, but it will freeze in cold enough weather. Calcium Chloride acts as an anti-freeze that's a lot cheaper than ethylene glycol types. Windshield wiper fluid has enough alcohol, or other similar compound, to keep it from freezing too. However, alcohol weighs less than water, so some traction is sacrificed in the process.

Frozen water in a tire will cause a tremendous out of balance situation and it can also tend to cut your tube, if you drive it that way.

I hope this isn't redundant information.


----------

